# Bags for earthbag construction FS TX



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have new polypropolene rice bags for sale that I bought with the idea of building an earthbag structure. I'm moving and don't want to move the bags. Bags are .25 each. If you buy all of them I'll make you a deal. Located near Tyler, TX


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Lowering the price to .15 per bag or make me an offer on all of them. I have enough to build a house with. All in excellent condition.


----------

